# spray wax?



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

is it any good? it's a lot easier to use than hard or liquid wax ... but is it the same or is it just an extra boost or quick fix?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

The general concensous is that its a waste of money. It wont seep into the base at all, and will come off half way through your first run.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Agree with Marshmellow...don't waste your money.


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

thanksssss


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey whats a good brand name wax that would sell for funboxes, rails etc?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

The easier a wax is to apply, the easier it will come off. The only wax worth anything is hot wax. It sucks and I wish there was another way, but there isn't. :dunno:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Harpoon said:


> Hey whats a good brand name wax that would sell for funboxes?



KY for her:laugh:


----------



## snedvesky (Dec 31, 2009)

a little off topic but i just got a new board today and should i wax it before i take it on its first run or is it good for now


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

snedvesky said:


> a little off topic but i just got a new board today and should i wax it before i take it on its first run or is it good for now


Wax it:thumbsup:


----------

